# how to convert sump into refugium?



## moneylaw (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi, 

Newbie here. And I have lots of questions, but I will start with this one. I have a sump similar to the one in the pic. I am wondering how to convert it to refugium, since it has the opening to the return pump section at the bottom. So I cannot add any sand in the sump. Do I need to add sand (substrate) to be a refugium or can I just add some rocks and algae plants. Will it defeat the purpose of the refugium? your help is always appreciated.









[/img]


----------



## SilverSurfer (Oct 11, 2006)

You basically dont need sand in a refugium. You can put some LR in there and pack it full of cheato! Will do great like that. On our HOB refugiums we use just cheato as not large enough for rocks.


----------



## moneylaw (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks silversurfer. Also do I need to worry about cheato going into the return pump section and stuck in the pump? I am planning to put cheato on the rock, will it just attched to the rock over time and not move?


----------



## Betta5 (Jun 30, 2007)

moneylaw said:


> Thanks silversurfer. Also do I need to worry about cheato going into the return pump section and stuck in the pump? I am planning to put cheato on the rock, will it just attched to the rock over time and not move?


Your going to get cheato in the pump its just a case of taking it out i think just make sure it dosnt block it. You could also block it off somehow. Cheato wont attach to your rocks im affraid, it will either sit on the rocks or float either way its the best macro IMO, grows fast and dosnt go sexual on you and release things back into the water.


----------

